# Has anyone made yogurt from evaporated milk?



## Aunt Elner

I've gotten several cases of evaportated milk at a very good price lately; and am wondering if anyone has made yogurt from evaporated milk? 

If so, did you dilute the milk first, or leave it full strength?

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## goatsareus

I have not tried making yogurt with evaporated milk. But just yesterday I did something I *thought* I would *never* do. I made yogurt with dried, instant, nonfat milk powder. Just water and dried milk, with a few additives to make it palatable. It turned out great. I added a wad of honey and madagascar bourbon vanilla to the mix. While the yogurt has no depth of rich tasting yogurt to it like my goats milk yogurt does, it is quite acceptable for what I mainly use yogurt for; buttermilk pancakes. And it turned out quite thick too. I made a half gallon, and for milk I needed 2 2/3rds cups of dried milk powder, and I used a generous 3 cups of the milk powder.

I would try making it with the evaporated milk. Just experiment using your own judgement. Maybe 1/2 evaporated and 1/2 fluid milk?? 3/4 evap.and 1/4 fluid milk??


----------



## doulanobles

I just made some with half regular milk and half evaporated. Turned out great!


----------



## Aunt Elner

Well, I gave it a shot. I had gotten a yogurt maker at the thrift shop last week, and wanted to try it out. It was missing the cups (what do you expect for a buck??!), so I used 6 - 4 oz jelly jars in place of them. Dumped a can (12 oz) of evaporated milk in the top of the double boiler, then added 6 oz of 2% milk. Clipped on thermometer, brought it up to 150*F, let cool to 110*F, stirred in a 1/2 tsp of vanilla and 2 Tbl plain, active culture yogurt. Poured it into the jars, set for 8 hours. It was done in 6. Not too tangy, smooth like good custard pudding. Stirred in a spoonful of cherry freezer jam - oh my!!

I bought some bulk fruit flavored gelatin at the bulk food store today; so I think I will stir a tablespoon of black cherry jello in the next batch before I set it to culture.

Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Chippie

Hi there, I made yogurt last night and it didn't set. I am thinking that I overheated the milk or that my starter was not good. This has never happened to me before. Do you think I can reheat the milk and try again with a fresh starter? Or, is the milk no longer good for yogurt? Thanks so much for any advice any of you can give me.


----------

